# Socks for the large calfed?



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmm, I'd like to suggest caution with Dakine then. My calves are a puny 15 1/4 inches and I found the thin line model far too tight. Looks as though they have a new style though, so may have changed.

I use cheap "bonds pillow feet" socks that you can get from Kmart. They are designed for diabetics and have a loose top on them to promote blood flow. They're damned good for the price.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

avoid elastane like the plague


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

john doe said:


> Any one have a suggestion for a large calfed fellow? My feet are only a size 28 but my calfs are almost 16". My Smartwool socks fit my feet great but are tight on my calfs.


Those are some large calves -- not sure I will look it to it. I have the opposite problem skinny calves.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I used to have your problem, big calfs are a pain in the ass when it comes to anything that goes above the ankle since they pretty much make boots and socks for skinny calfed people. Mine aren't skinny now, but have toned out from doing lots of bicycling.

Can't really suggest any specific brands, I never found any, but I feel your pain.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

Socker socks. If you have big calfs then its almost like having built in shin guards.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Weird, may calfs are 17" and I have never had a problem as far as socks go. I have Lorpen, Smartwool, and Burton socks one of which are restrictive at all.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> I have Lorpen, Smartwool, and Burton socks one of which are restrictive at all.


which one? :laugh:

is this a contest? i say its the Lorpens...what do i win??


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Ah crap, forgot my n on none.:laugh:


----------

